# أقوال عن التجسد الإلهى



## ++sameh++ (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أيهما أسهل ؟!
قدرة الله لينزل بكلمته للانسان ليعلن له ذاته ؟ 
أم قدرة الانسان أن يصعد بعقله ليدركه ؟!!.​
+لو تخيلنا أباً عالماً باللغات وله طفل صغير هل الأسهل أن ينزل الأب ليتكلم مع الطفل بلغة بسيطة دارجة.. لغة الطفل .. أم أن يتكلم الطفل مع الأب بلغة فصحى وبلغة الأب ؟!! هكذا مع بُعد الفارق بين فصاحة الأب .. والله غير المحدود ، كذلك بين الطفل والانسان التائه فى غربة هذا العالم العاجز أمام أبسط الأمور .

+اعتاد الانسان أن يؤله الانسان . لذلك يصعب علىكبريائهأن يدرك الإله الانسان .

+الانسان يقبل بفكره أن يتأله ، ولكن كبرياءه ينكر قدرة الله أن ينزل فى المذود ويصير انساناً .

+الرب يسوع غير خاضع للزمن ولكنه دخل الزمن ليلحمنا بالأبدية ، ويخرجنا من عبودية الزمن . " غير الزمنى صار تحت زمان " .

+المسيح دخل الزمن والمكان فى بطن العذراء . وخرج بالعذراء ، وبكل جنسنا من سلطان الزمن لنعيش الأبدية ونحن فى هذا العالم !! هذا هو سر الأسرار .. سر التجسد .
+التجسد الالهى .. بدايته الزمنية هى بشارة العذراء والحبل الالهى . وبالنسبة لى هو فى اجتيازى المعمودية وخلع الانسان العتيق ، والولادة من فوق ، ولبس الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله ( أف 4 : 22 ، 23 ) .

+دخل المسيح الزمن ليخرجنى من سلطان الزمن .
الزمن = المسافة ÷ السرعة . وعندما تبطل حركة الأرض ستصير سرعتها صفراً .
عندئذ الزمن = المسافة ÷ صفر = مالانهاية = الأبدية.

+التجسد الالهى أخرجنى من امكانياتى المحدودة الزمنية إلى إمكانيات الهية غير زمنية وغير محدودة . فأقول :" أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى " . وأستطيع بالإيمان بالمسيح الذى اتحد بطبيعتى البشرية " أستطيع أن أنقل الجبال " .
وأقول : ( أعمل أعمال المسيح ولا أعود أقول إنى مجرد انسان بشرى ) .
سر التجسد لا يمكن أن نذوقه أو نلمسه ونحسه ونعيشه ونأخذ بركاته إلاَّ بعد ادراك الالتحام الالهى بين الطبيعية الالهية والانسانية فى المعمل الالهى " بطن العذراء مريم " ( ثيؤطوكية الأربعاء )​


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*تعبير العلبة والجوهرة تعبير يفصل جسد العذراء عن جسد المسيح . وبالتالى هو فصل لجسد المسيح عن جسدى أنا .. والحقيقة إن المسيحية مبنية على أساس مهم " لا أحيا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىَّ " ( غل 2 : 2 ) . إيماناً بعجز الانسان عن إدراك الله بدون الله .
*+*تأملوا يا أحبائى الفرق بين تعبير الآباء والتعبير الدخيل علينا من الغرب . الغرب ظنها ( الست العذراء ) إناء فأفسدوا كل بركات التجسد . وبهذا يكون الانسان بعيداً عن الاله المتجسد . *لكن فكر آبائنا* ركز على أن العذراء *قدمت عجينة* 
( ثيئوطوكية الخميس ) من لحمها ودمها للاتحاد باللاهوت . وبهذا نحس بعمق ولذة وروحانية تجسد المسيح الذى أخذ جسدنا وصار واحداً منا . " هو أخذ الذى لنا وأعطانا الذى له " ( ثيئوطوكية الجمعة ) .​​*+*هذه العجينة البشرية التى قدمتها العذراء .. أنا وأنت منها .. وهذا هو نصيبنا فى التجسد الالهى عن طريق العذراء .​​*+*عائلتنا الحقيقية بدأت بالتجسد من أمنا القديسة مريم العذراء .​​*+*الإله غير المحدود فى نسب عائلة من جنسنا عن طريق العذراء مريم قريبتنا كلنا بالجسد . هذه العائلة رأسها الرب يسوع .. الأخ الأكبر .. " ليكون بكراً بين أخوة كثيرين " .​​*العذراء مريم هى الأم :*
أما أطراف هذه العائلة فهم القديس يوحنا المعمدان والرسل والقديسون ومعلمنا العظيم مارمرقس والمحامى القدير أثناسيوس الرسولى ، وعمود أرثوذكسيتنا كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين ، وأولادها الشجعان مارجرجس ومارمينا وأبوسيفين والأمير تادرس وعشاق بتولية العذراء القديسين أنطونيوس وبولا والأنبا بيشوى وأبو مقار .. ​​*+*العذراء مريم أدخلتنا فى قرابة جسدية للرب يسوع .
*+*دخلنا بالعذراء فى بنوة إلهية عندما أعطانا سلطاناً أن نصير أولاد الله . 
*+*السيدة العذراء هى المنظر العظيم فى الخلاص ( خر 3 : 53 ) فحلول اللاهوت فى بطن العذراء وعدم احتراقها كعدم احتراق العليقة ، كعدم احتراقنا رغم سكنى الروح القدس فينا ورغم أكلنا جسد الرب ودمه .

العذراء هى قدوتنا فى اتحادنا بالله مع عدم احتراقنا .
لم يكن الخلاص ممكناً بنبى مثل موسى ، بل نزول الله ذاته قبل أن يرسل الله موسى لفرعون *نزل الله على الأرض فى شكل عليقة تشتعل ولا تحترق* ، اشارة إلى أن الخلاص لابد أن يبدأ بنزوله وتجسده فى بطن العذراء التى لم تحترق كالعليقة عندما حملت جمر اللاهوت ​


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*لكى أعيش التجسد باستمرار ينبغى أن أدرك أنه ليس لى إرادة منفصلة عن المسيح "لتكن لا مشيئتى بل مشيئتك " ، وأن لا يكون لى فكر غير فكر المسيح " أما أنتم فلكم فكر المسيح " ، وليس لى حياة خاصة " لى الحياة هى المسيح " .
الاختبار العملى للتجسد الالهى أن أعيش يومى وحياتى ثابتاً مع إخوتى فى جسد المسيح بهمهم وآلامهم " مكملاً فى جسدى نقائص شدائد المسيح " مجاهداً حياتى من أجل بنيان جسد المسيح .​


​*منــاجاة :*
طوباكِ يا أمنا .. يا أم البشرية .. يا مَن قدمّتِ جسداً من بطـنكِ نيابة عنا ليصير 
كلمة الله جسداً . أنتِ حملتِ 
كل هذه الأتعاب وهذا السيف ممثلة لنا جميعاً .

*+*إن دخول وخروج ربنا على التلاميذ فى العلية والأبواب مغلقة هو بعينه سر دخوله وخروجه من بطنكِ والأبواب مغلقة .​​*+*طوباكِ يا أمنا .. لأن فيكِ وحدكِ سر تجسده ، وسر قيامته فيكِ وحدكِ سر العذراوية وأسرار القيامة والأبواب المغلقة .. ونحن جنسكِ قد صار لنا بكِ هذه الأسرار الالهية واختبارها فى حياتنا ـ أى اختبار دخول الرب القائم فى حياتنا كل يوم وكل لحظة مع أن الأبواب كلها مغلقة ..

*+*مَن فى الوجود مثلك !! سر عذراويتك الدائمة بعد الولادة إنه بالحق سر عذراوية القبر المغلق عند خروج الرب القائم .​​بكل تأكيد إن قصد الله من تجسـده وحياتـه علـى الأرض ودخوله أورشليم وصلبه .. هو أن يحررنا من عدونا إبليس ثم يملك على قلبنا . فندخل فى ملكوته ونتمتع بالحياة معه .. نصير أولاده .

*+*بشارة التجسد للعالم كله كان فى شخص العذراء .​​*+*إن الاله يقدر أن ينزل للانسان ويأخذ جسده ولكن الانسان يعجز أن يمسك الله بفكره .

التجسد الالهى هو اتحاد طبيعة الله بطبيعة الانسان . وهذا هو قمة الالتصاق الذى علينا أن نكتشفه دائماً فينا .
الرب يسوع غير خاضع للزمن ولكنه دخل الزمن ليلحمنا بالأبدية ويخرجنا من عبودية الزمن .
*+*التجسد الالهى أخرجنى من حدود الغنى المادى الذى يعتمد على الذات المحدودة ، والمال المحدود ، والصحة المحدودة ، والوقت المحدود إلى الغنى غير المحدود ..
*+*التأمل المستمر فى التجـسد الالهى يكشـف لنا سر طبيعتنا الجديدة السماوية .

*+*الاحساس المستمر بوجود الله معى فى كل أعمالى وحركاتى هو إشارة صادقة للتجسد الالهى .. وإن أعمالنا وحركاتنا تتم به " لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد " 
( أع 17 : 28 ) .​​*+*وجود جسد الرب على المذبح علامة على استمرار التجسد فى حياتنا كل يوم .​​*+*المسيح الحياة هو النور .. هو الذى يبدد الظلام فيكسب نفسى فرحاً لا يُنطق به..
نور الحق المتجسد .. نور الطهارة ..
نور الحب للجميع .. إنه نور التجسد الالهى ..​​*+*هذا يا أخى هو حقنا فى المسيح الذى أخذ جسدنا وصار انسـاناً الذى " أخـذ الذى لنا وأعطـانا الذى له " ( أبصالية الجمعة ) .​​*+*لنشبع من الحياة ونعيشها ونشبع من الحب ونتلذذ به ونشبع من النور وتستنير حياتنا به آمين .​


​*رحلة التجسد هى :*
1 ـ نزول الله واتحاده بجسدنا .
2 ـ إنقاذه لنا .
3 ـ ثم صعوده بنا من الأرض ( خر 3 : 8 ) .
*+*لا يمكن أن يتم الخلاص بإرسال موسى بل بنزول الله ذاته فى التجسد . فلذلك كان نزول الله فى العليقة ضرورياً قبل بدء كل عمليات الخلاص .
إن القصد الالهى من تجسد المسيح وفدائه وقيامته وصعوده يكمن فى جعلنا أبناء للآب السماوى ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 ديسمبر 2006)

_جميل اوى اوى يا سامح 

بجد انت عضو شرف

اخوك الصغير/ جـــــــو_


----------

